# Überzeugt mich !!!!

## pom

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich ob ich dem GCC 3.2 nachhächeln soll oder nicht.

Ich bin ein INTEL CPU Nutzer und beobachte, das alle heiß auf den GCC 3.2 sind.

Wenn mich es nicht täuscht ist es die AMD Liga.

Bringt es nur Stress für mich, wenn ich meinen PIII quähle und auf den GCC 3.X hoffe. 

Laufen die AMD-Kisten (sorry für den Ausdruck) erst mit dem neuen GCC so einigermaßen oder gibt es da richtig Schub?

Ich habe mich bisher von den AMD PCs ferngehalten, da ich den Stress mit SIS VIA ALI u. Co unter Winblöd satt hatte. 

Überzeugt mich doch bitte mal:  Intel Tuning  gene  AMD Schub

Dank Euch

POM

----------

## Basti_litho

AMD-Kisten laufen immer und das nicht nur so einigermaßen !!!

Ok, wollte jetzt keinen flame anfangen  :Very Happy: 

mfg

----------

## format c:

"Nutze und staune!"

möchte ich da nur sagen.

----------

## pom

klingt schon gut, und alles ohne GCC neu zu Kompilieren  :Wink: 

CU

POM

----------

